

Monkeys Sense the Uncanny Valley (link to pdf) - mhb
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2009/10/07/0910063106.full.pdf#page=1&view=FitH

======
mhb
Wired summary:

<http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/10/uncanny-monkey/>

